# QLI-32 Quantum Logic® Immersion Processor



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anyone know how much the Lexicon QLI-32 Quantum Logic® Immersion Processor costs? I just heard one and was blown away. I am hoping it's not like 4 grand like I expect!

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

try calling them and find out ... looks like a very nice product


----------



## lauadibob (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi there - first time to this forum. I've been searching the web for the QLI-32 since receiving mine yesterday. No manual and no indication of how to get into the web interface. Where did you hear one and how might I contact that person or company?


----------

